# Digital Camera under 5000/-



## Anand_Tux (Apr 30, 2011)

My friend has a tight budget for a digital camera under 5k, so I reqeust all digitians to help him out. He just needs a simple Point & Shoot Digicam just for some casual photoshoot with family & friends.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess A495 is your bets bet. Read the reviews


----------



## Sounava (May 1, 2011)

A495 is now not available. It has been replaced by A800 (costs 4.7k). The drawback is it starts from 37mm at the wide end. If you wider lens, go for A1200, which costs 5.6k and starts from 28mm at the wide end.


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 4, 2011)

I will check A1200 model from Canon, BTW thanks.


----------

